# S Dalembert is top 5 center?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Samuel Dalembert has a lot of potential. Will he be top 5 center in 04-05 season?

Based on the stats

pts, rebs and blks


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

No.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Shaq
2. Yao
3. Z
4. Theo
5. Samuel Dalembert

B Miller - Webber, Peja and Bibby love to take shots
Dampier - Dirk, Finley and Stack love to take shots
Ben - can't score much.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

he'll probably be #2, #1 if shaq's not healthy.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

1. Shaq
2. Yao
3. Ben
4. B Miller
5. Magloire

bank it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

no, he won't be. He's going to be a good big man, but not a top 5.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

top 5, no
top 10, possibly and probably


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He is a solid center but not top5...IMO he isn't top 10:

BigBen
Shaq
Magloire
Yao
B Miller
J Oneal (if he plays C)
Duncan (if he plays C)
Nesterovic
Bosh
Ilgauskas
Theo Ratliff
...


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

I would EASILY take Dalembrt over Nesterovic. What has Nesterovic proven? all he has is a 12 foot shot.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

He CAN be Top 5 at the end of the year, the way he's improving....

Top 5 centers right now IMO

1)Shaq
2)Yao
3)Brad Miller
4)Magloire
5)Z

Then after that, there's Theo and POSSIBLY Dampier, then Sam.


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

either way, he'll be very good a few years from now


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

well, if he averages the 12.3 ppg, 12.4 rpg, 52% fg% and 4.4 bpg he put up the last month of last year, he'll rank pretty high. if he averages the 10.4 / 10.5 / 54% / 3.2 he averaged the last 2 months, he'll still be pretty high. and his per minute total stats suggest that if he gets the minutes, he'll get the boards and the blocks. much better rebounder than ratliff, and likely will be a better offensive weapon as well.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> well, if he averages the 12.3 ppg, 12.4 rpg, 52% fg% and 4.4 bpg he put up the last month of last year, he'll rank pretty high. if he averages the 10.4 / 10.5 / 54% / 3.2 he averaged the last 2 months, he'll still be pretty high. and his per minute total stats suggest that if he gets the minutes, he'll get the boards and the blocks. much better rebounder than ratliff, and likely will be a better offensive weapon as well.


excellent points.:yes:

he will be top 2 C in a couple of years.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> excellent points.:yes:
> ...


Yes, him and David Harrison


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Shaq
> 2. Yao
> 3. Z
> ...


Since when are Brad Miller and Erick Dampier scorers(especially Dampier)? Having good scorers on their team isn't going to lower their value, Dampier will just have more rebound opportunities playing on the Mavs and their uptempo style(not to mention they have no other good rebounders). And why do you put Theo Ratliff in the Top 5, but refuse to admit Ben Wallace in there? As for Dalembert being a Top 5 center, I don't think he will be next season, but he'll certainly be Top 10. 

Shaq and Yao are without a doubt better now, and will be this season, no arguments there. I see Magloire having a big season, he really started to show what he's capable towards the end of the year last year. Don't give me the "he's in the West now" garbage, because it doesn't work like that. Ilgauskas is still one of the best scoring centers in the league, and an adequate rebounder(having Boozer out will pad his rebounding stats a bit, although Drew Gooden is an underrated rebounder himself). Brad Miller will be starting at center this season where he belongs now that Vlade's out, and in the Kings system he should put up nice rebounding and assist stats, and 14 or 15 points per game as well. There's five right there, and for next year I could easily see Eddy Curry, Ben Wallace, Theo Ratliff or Marcus Camby being better than Dalembert too.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> and for next year I could easily see Eddy Curry, Ben Wallace, Theo Ratliff or Marcus Camby being better than Dalembert too.


Curry is in good shape??

Camby ends the season in December?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No, Samuel Dalembert is not a top5 Center. He is very good at rebounding at shotblocking, but from what I've seen of him, he can't score, and still needs to gain much more muscle. My top5 Centers:

1. Shaq
2. Yao Ming
3. Ben Wallace (Rasheed, whoever plays the 5 in Detroit)
4. Brad Miller
5. Theo Ratliff


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Shaquille O'Neal
Yao Ming
Ben Wallace
Brad Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Theo Ratliff
Erick Dampier
Marcus Camby

No. Eddy Curry should also be in the mix there somewhere. I'm not sure where, though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry is in good shape??


Yes. I believe he is now very close to the 285lbs that the Bulls want him to be.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Shaq down to 180ibs?

Traylor down to 150ibs?


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trees</b>!
> top 5, no
> top 10, possibly and probably


Yep


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry is in good shape??
> ...


Notice I said _could be_. They're not definitely going to have better years than Dalembert, but it's very possible.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>eternal_s9o7m</b>!
> either way, he'll be very good a few years from now


Bank on it. I see him with a high chance of cracking the top-5 next season.

Right now, I see him as a top-10 center, #10 actually.

1. Shaq
2. Yao
3. B.Wallace
4. B.Miller
5. Ilgauskas
6. Camby
7. Dampier
8. Magloire
9. Ratliff
10.*Dalembert*


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

again, if he puts up numbers close to the 12 / 12 / 4 he put up at the end of last year, and that he puts up on a per 40 min basis, he'll rank ahead of many of those guys. certainly ratliff and dampier, and possibly a couple others.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I say Dalembert is maybe the 7th best center behind:

(No Order)

Shaquille O'Neal
Brad Miller
Zydronus Ilgauskas
Jamaal Magloire
Marcus Camby
Yao Ming
Ben Wallace


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Give him a couple years, he will be deadly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Last 2 months of the season me nothing.

Curry did that 2 years ago we were excited then dissapointed. Only Curry still maintains good stats, and is a difference maker.

Will Dalembert be able to beat Eddy's 20 points and 8 rebs a game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Last 2 months of the season me nothing.
> 
> Curry did that 2 years ago we were excited then dissapointed. Only Curry still maintains good stats, and is a difference maker.
> ...


Will Curry's 20 points and 8 rebounds be able to beat Dalembert's 12 pounds, 12 rebounds, and 4 blocks a game?

It's easy to toss out numbers for the guy you obviously favor.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Be still my babies. It is very likely Dalembert is the 04-05 version of 03-04 Eddy Curry - a disappointment. If he has one thing in his favor it's probably the intensity that he brings versus Curry's nil.

He could be a borderline All-Star this year _at best_, but I think he's been hyped up a bit too much since the end of the season, which is quite easy to do when no baskestball is being played.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Eventually he'll be top 5 but not yet.

I rank him behind (no order)\

Shaq
Yao
Miller
Dampier
Ratliff
Sheed/Ben
Magloire


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Shaq
> 2. Yao
> 3. Z
> ...


9.5 points, 12.4 rebounds (2nd in the NBA), 3.04 blocks (2nd in NBA), 1.7 steals (probably first among centers, 7th in the L), 2nd in DPOY voting. Yeah, my guess is Ben Wallace will become a legitimate top-5 center any time now
And by the way, you left Ben Wallace off because of offensive numbers, yet he scored more PPG than Theo last year, and I don't see his numbers skyrocketing this year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> He could be a borderline All-Star this year _at best_, but I think he's been hyped up a bit too much since the end of the season, which is quite easy to do when no baskestball is being played.


Thing about Dalembert, I see him making the ASG if the Sixers jump out to a great start in the first half of the season. Iverson's popularity alone will be enough to lift him into the game.

I wouldn't say Sammy's top five, but I think he could squeeze his way into the top ten. He's shown a ton of improvement last season on some offensive moves, but he's still extremely raw on that end, and has a lot of work. From what I've read he's been working on his offensive game all offseason, so it'll be interesting to see what happens this year. Also, I'm hoping his basketball IQ is a little higher this season.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

in the final month, if u exclude that game where he only got 20 mpg, dalembert averaged 13 ppg-13.5 rpg-1 spg-5 bpg, thats a lot better than most centres in the league, if he can do anything close to that this season, he'll be an all-star, and he'll only get better, hes still very young


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

1. Shaquille O'Neal
2. Yao Ming
3. Ben Wallace
4. *Jamaal Magloire* - Has shown no signs of slowing down. Huge on the offensive glass, can hit jumpers and has a decent array of post moves. 
5. Brad Miller

6. *Zydrunas Ilgauskas* - Will be a big part of the Cavs making the playoffs. Cavs can throw the ball down to him and expect a basket. Defense has greatly improved, still isn't great at attacking the boards.
7. *Erick Dampier* - Sure he just had a contract year, but that doesn't mean he'll stop rebounding.
8-10. *Samuel Dalembert*/*Marcus Camby*/*Theo Ratliff* - They can all block, run the floor, and get some points from offensive putbacks. None of them have any go to moves, and aren't stellar defenders either. Ratliff is the best shot blocker, but weak on the boards. Camby will be fighting for minutes with Nene, I don't see him putting up better numbers than last season. Dalembert isn't going to explode this season, he had a strong run at the end of the season but as we've seen before that doesn't mean anything. 
It will be interesting to see how they pan out over the season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

People undervalue Eddy Curry a lot. Eddy Curry has consistently improved each year. 20 pts 8 rbd isnt just throwing out numbers. He might even go for more then that if in shape. These are just pretty much following his out of shape path.

www.hoopsdata.com

Here are my predictions for how Dalembert does. 

11 points 10.5 Rebounds 2.8 BPG in 36 minutes. I would say this would be good but not great. I think some of the numbers are a little overhyped by numbers. I think his and Chandlers numbers will be very very similiar. Chandler might have more rebounds and blocks though but in the 1-2 RBP and .5 BPG range give or take for both players. And give 4 or take 2 for ppg. Dalembert will be a good player next year but I doubt he gets enough attention for the allstar game and I'm not sure he would deserve it with those numbers. Elton Brand doesn't make it with 20/10.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> People undervalue Eddy Curry a lot. Eddy Curry has consistently improved each year. 20 pts 8 rbd isnt just throwing out numbers. He might even go for more then that if in shape. These are just pretty much following his out of shape path.
> 
> www.hoopsdata.com
> ...


Chandler will be playing at PF for the Bulls, so I didn't include him in the poll. As for Curry, he may well put up 16-18 ppg this year but he is still a defensive liability and I haven't heard anything other than rumors about his improvement on the boards and conditioning.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

dont count on chandler or curry, they were supposed to good already and every year they dissapoint


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

He may be top ten this year but

1. Shaq
2. Ming
3. Miller
4. Ben
5. Dampier
6. Ilguaskgas
7. Magloire

are all better

he can compete with (Curry, Kaman, Wright, Ratliff, Foster, Nesterovic, Divac, Camby, Mohomoud, Araujo) for the last three spots. I think he has a very good chance at top ten.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm going to break it down nice and simple for you all.

1. Shaq is the best center and will be for a few years.
2. Yao Ming, who did you think I was going to say Shawn Bradley?


Now Erick Dampier is overated garbage and so is Igauskus. Kaman no chance, same with Wright, Foster no, Nesterovic no, Divac to old, Mohammed not quite there yet. Araujo hell no what the hell were you smoking. Ben Wallace I am going to count as a power forward considering center discussions. Marcus Camby, well didn't Ken Griffey prove that even when things are going great the past will come back this season.

That leaves Brad Miller, Jamaal Magloire, Samuel Dalembert, Eddy Curry, and Theo Ratliff in a jumble for the spots after Shaq and Yao.

I think it will shape up.

shaq
Yao
Eddy
Dalembert
Miller
Magloire 
Ratliff


----------



## martin bolima (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Shaq
> 2. Yao
> 3. Z
> ...


Samuel Dalembert over Brad Miller and Dampier? Are you kidding me? 

Dalembert over Ben Wallace? Purely preposterous! Defense wins championships!

Sam is a good player but he has a long way to go. Maybe two or three years from now, he'll be in the TOP 10, but not next year.


----------

